# Johnnyopolis on Holiday - 9/6/6 - 19/6/6



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys/Girls, 

Its that time of year when I need to take a break. 

So, I will be away from Clean and Shiny from 5.30pm this Friday 9th June and returning on Monday 19th June. 

Clean and Shiny will of course still have the warehouse guys and Adrian dealing with orders etc in my absence but if you email me or pm me you may have a delayed response as I dont know if I will be by a computer at all!! (hopefully not!) 

Cheers! 

Happy Detailing 

Johnny


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Have a great time Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

anywhere nice ?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

As a parting gift from me to you.....


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

Have a nice time Johnny..:wave:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Lucky to have people working for you JohnnyBoy :thumb:

Where you going? Come play soldiers round my house, hit the pub, lunch, posing in Henley...what you wanna do?


----------



## skifly (Apr 30, 2006)

Mr J. - might end up popping by the warehouse after i pick the car up from little knocks round the corner on friday afternoon. Seems someone has half hinched my drying towel!! Plus i might have to pickk your brain about what to do to sort the light swirling on the half of the car not resprayed!?!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, sounds fine... "could" be a little hectic being my last couple of hours in for 10 days!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOO 

See ya then

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Have a well earned one Big Guy :thumb: :wave: 

See you and Mrs O Saturday - weather's looking to be sizzling


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

bumpty bump


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

johnny, i already covered it lol, adrian told me it all  look at thread 'Johnny's Gone'


----------

